# Not Sure if My Cheating Wife is Still Lying



## aaronj7117 (Oct 16, 2017)

Long story short, I'm active Army and I met my wife while I was stationed at Fort Bliss Texas(2010). I went on to serve a year in Korea(2013) alone but when I returned to the US in December 2013 we finally got married. In June 2014 we moved to Fort Lewis Washington and I started having some serious issues at work. My Platoon hated me and they let me know it every second of every day. I got insanely depressed, started taking Zoloft, and I started drinking pretty heavily. I was mentally checked out and not giving her the attention she deserved. I bottled everything up because I didn't want her to know I was being bullied at work. In December 2014 she got a job at a gas station on post and by (what I think was) February 2015 she was out having an affair with another Soldier. I recently got in contact with him and he claims they only "messed around", no sex. She then carried on a relationship with a second Soldier from August 2015 to (what I think was) March 2016. Hanging out in his barracks room after work, going to dinner, texting non-stop until 2am and all while I was away training for months at a time. Everytime I left for training she started texting this guy. So here's the timeline of her trickle truth so far:
-when I found out everything in February 2016 her story was they just kissed once in her car but she never went to his barracks room nor him to our house
-I kept asking and last month she admitted to going to his barracks room to watch a movie but they sat in different chairs
-last Sunday I found out about the first guy. He says he fingered her and she played with his Johnson. This happened on there second encounter after knowing him for a week. 
-she had an actual relationship with the second guy for at least 4 months but she's still trying to say they only had oral sex around August/September 2015. But it gets better... She claims she stopped blowing him and left after a few minutes because she felt guilty. Then she tells me that happened twice! And both times she stopped and left because she felt guilty. 

So, am I crazy or is there a lot more to this story?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

aaronj7117 said:


> Long story short, I'm active Army and I met my wife while I was stationed at Fort Bliss Texas(2010). I went on to serve a year in Korea(2013) alone but when I returned to the US in December 2013 we finally got married. In June 2014 we moved to Fort Lewis Washington and I started having some serious issues at work. My Platoon hated me and they let me know it every second of every day. I got insanely depressed, started taking Zoloft, and I started drinking pretty heavily. I was mentally checked out and not giving her the attention she deserved. I bottled everything up because I didn't want her to know I was being bullied at work. In December 2014 she got a job at a gas station on post and by (what I think was) February 2015 she was out having an affair with another Soldier. I recently got in contact with him and he claims they only "messed around", no sex. She then carried on a relationship with a second Soldier from August 2015 to (what I think was) March 2016. Hanging out in his barracks room after work, going to dinner, texting non-stop until 2am and all while I was away training for months at a time. Everytime I left for training she started texting this guy. So here's the timeline of her trickle truth so far:
> -when I found out everything in February 2016 her story was they just kissed once in her car but she never went to his barracks room nor him to our house
> -I kept asking and last month she admitted to going to his barracks room to watch a movie but they sat in different chairs
> -last Sunday I found out about the first guy. He says he fingered her and she played with his Johnson. This happened on there second encounter after knowing him for a week.
> ...


What more do you need.Video evidence?
You don’t say if you have kids with her so if not then kick her to the kerb.
She has a thing for men in uniform,do you think you can ever trust her around soldiers if you are not around?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

aaronj7117 said:


> Long story short, I'm active Army and I met my wife while I was stationed at Fort Bliss Texas(2010). I went on to serve a year in Korea(2013) alone but when I returned to the US in December 2013 we finally got married. In June 2014 we moved to Fort Lewis Washington and I started having some serious issues at work. My Platoon hated me and they let me know it every second of every day. I got insanely depressed, started taking Zoloft, and I started drinking pretty heavily. I was mentally checked out and not giving her the attention she deserved. I bottled everything up because I didn't want her to know I was being bullied at work. In December 2014 she got a job at a gas station on post and by (what I think was) February 2015 she was out having an affair with another Soldier. I recently got in contact with him and he claims they only "messed around", no sex. She then carried on a relationship with a second Soldier from August 2015 to (what I think was) March 2016. Hanging out in his barracks room after work, going to dinner, texting non-stop until 2am and all while I was away training for months at a time. Everytime I left for training she started texting this guy. So here's the timeline of her trickle truth so far:
> -when I found out everything in February 2016 her story was they just kissed once in her car but she never went to his barracks room nor him to our house
> -I kept asking and last month she admitted to going to his barracks room to watch a movie but they sat in different chairs
> -last Sunday I found out about the first guy. He says he fingered her and she played with his Johnson. This happened on there second encounter after knowing him for a week.
> ...


Lol, yes to both. 

She felt guilty? More laughable


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Easy enough to tell when she's lying - it's when her lips are moving. 

Look, just about all cheaters lie, but most of them try to come up with something that is halfway plausible. She's just insulting your intelligence with that BS.

Cut your losses now. She is obviously not marriage material.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

Dump her and fast. Let someone else support her cheating lifestyle. She is treating you awfully. No wonder you are depressed. Get this snake out of your life and quickly.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

aaronj7117 said:


> Long story short, I'm active Army and I met my wife while I was stationed at Fort Bliss Texas(2010). I went on to serve a year in Korea(2013) alone but when I returned to the US in December 2013 we finally got married. In June 2014 we moved to Fort Lewis Washington and I started having some serious issues at work. My Platoon hated me and they let me know it every second of every day. I got insanely depressed, started taking Zoloft, and I started drinking pretty heavily. I was mentally checked out and not giving her the attention she deserved. I bottled everything up because I didn't want her to know I was being bullied at work. In December 2014 she got a job at a gas station on post and by (what I think was) February 2015 she was out having an affair with another Soldier. I recently got in contact with him and he claims they only "messed around", no sex. She then carried on a relationship with a second Soldier from August 2015 to (what I think was) March 2016. Hanging out in his barracks room after work, going to dinner, texting non-stop until 2am and all while I was away training for months at a time. Everytime I left for training she started texting this guy. So here's the timeline of her trickle truth so far:
> -when I found out everything in February 2016 her story was they just kissed once in her car but she never went to his barracks room nor him to our house
> -I kept asking and last month she admitted to going to his barracks room to watch a movie but they sat in different chairs
> -last Sunday I found out about the first guy. He says he fingered her and she played with his Johnson. This happened on there second encounter after knowing him for a week.
> ...


You got good advice on Reddit, it will be the same here. Cheaters make terrible wives and end up destroying your life. You only get one don't waste it.


----------



## scaredlion (Mar 4, 2017)

Your question was:

"So, am I crazy or is there a lot more to this story?"

Answer:

"You are crazy and there is a lot more to this story."

I don't know what your rank is but take some advice from a Army retired SGM. Some women are cut out to be a military wife. Many are not. You have one of those that is not. File for a divorce, buy her a plane ticket and send her back to Texas. The longer you stay with her the deeper you get in obligation to her. I have seen too many young soldiers in your situation. It will affect your job performance and your life. Get out now. Love is great, until it isn't. Yours isn't. I do wish you well.


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

There doesn't need to be more to the story, what she's done is enough. Even if she felt guilty blowing a guy twice (doubt it), she still had his penis in her mouth. Think about that, she put his hard penis in her mouth and sucked it. Let that settle in. Another guy was being orally pleasures by your wife's mouth, twice at least. Do you want to kiss her? You can't trust her. She cheated and you know what you've got to do.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Since the guy is in the military this is a court Marshallable offense, report him to the inspector general.

Tamat


----------



## Primrose (Mar 4, 2015)

TAMAT said:


> Since the guy is in the military this is a court Marshallable offense, report him to the inspector general.
> 
> Tamat


Yes. My ex-SIL's husband was discharged from the Navy 3 years ago for having an affair. 

& no, you are not getting the entire story from her, but isn't this enough?


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

aaronj7117 said:


> -when I found out everything in February 2016 her story was they just kissed once in her car but she never went to his barracks room nor him to our house


 If you asked us then if your "Wife is Still Lying", we would have told you that yes she was still lying, and as you later learned we would have been right.



aaronj7117 said:


> -I kept asking and last month she admitted to going to his barracks room to watch a movie but they sat in different chairs


 If you asked us then if your "Wife is Still Lying", we would have told you that yes she was still lying, and as you later learned we would have been right.



aaronj7117 said:


> -last Sunday I found out about the first guy. He says he fingered her and she played with his Johnson. This happened on there second encounter after knowing him for a week.
> -she had an actual relationship with the second guy for at least 4 months but she's still trying to say they only had oral sex around August/September 2015. But it gets better... She claims she stopped blowing him and left after a few minutes because she felt guilty. Then she tells me that happened twice! And both times she stopped and left because she felt guilty.
> 
> So, am I crazy or is there a lot more to this story?


If you asked us now if your "Wife is Still Lying", we will tell you now that yes she is still lying, and as you will later learn we are going to be right again. So no you are not crazy thinking that there is more to the story, because there obviously is. Trust your gut. Your gut has a better track record of being right than she is.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't blow this off. Your wife is a serial cheater and has no guilt, just fear of getting outed. I would deal with her by divorcing her.

That will quickly end her cheating problem with YOU, and you may as well get this pain over with. You can't avoid it, unless you want to be cuckolded further.

It hurts. Seems like it won't stop. But I assure you, you'll get through it and be happier with a woman who is loyal.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You gave her your trust, she squandered it.
You gave her your heart, she squeezed it beat-less.

You gave her your trust, now lest your Army Pride go bust.
Let her go, dump her, leave her in disgust.


Give her no more, lest you go mad.
She will soon get your' pension and that is so sad.

Never, ever, leave a women at home for great lengths of time.
These left behind women, their marriage ring slips off their hand.
From disuse, their fingers growing thin. No husband to grip, no tendons stopping the slip.

It gets so lonely in the day and God awful lonely at night, alone in a big bed.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

She had sex with both men, many times. She did not stop blowing him early--she waited until she drained him dry. Afterwards, she did not feel bad about it, but decided that was going to be her official story. I know this all from reading hundreds of stories in here just like yours. They always lie about the extent of the sex. They always lie about not being able to go through with the act. They always lie about the extent of their emotional involvement. "It was just sex"... until you recover the "I love you forever" texts on her phone

Dump her now and never let her back into your life. Find a decent woman. There are plenty of them out there. You don't want to spend the rest of your life playing detective or raising some other man's children.


----------



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

aaronj7117 said:


> Long story short, I'm active Army and I met my wife while I was stationed at Fort Bliss Texas(2010). I went on to serve a year in Korea(2013) alone but when I returned to the US in December 2013 we finally got married. In June 2014 we moved to Fort Lewis Washington and I started having some serious issues at work. My Platoon hated me and they let me know it every second of every day. I got insanely depressed, started taking Zoloft, and I started drinking pretty heavily. I was mentally checked out and not giving her the attention she deserved. I bottled everything up because I didn't want her to know I was being bullied at work. In December 2014 she got a job at a gas station on post and by (what I think was) February 2015 she was out having an affair with another Soldier. I recently got in contact with him and he claims they only "messed around", no sex. She then carried on a relationship with a second Soldier from August 2015 to (what I think was) March 2016. Hanging out in his barracks room after work, going to dinner, texting non-stop until 2am and all while I was away training for months at a time. Everytime I left for training she started texting this guy. So here's the timeline of her trickle truth so far:
> -when I found out everything in February 2016 her story was they just kissed once in her car but she never went to his barracks room nor him to our house
> -I kept asking and last month she admitted to going to his barracks room to watch a movie but they sat in different chairs
> -last Sunday I found out about the first guy. He says he fingered her and she played with his Johnson. This happened on there second encounter after knowing him for a week.
> ...


. If I smelled or saw another man?s penis the wrath and anger that I would get from my husband would be cataclysmic! How can you put up with a kiss? Oral sex? I mean! Please respect yourself and get divorced asap. She obviously doesn?t respect you. Isn?t that enough!? And no, you?re not crazy, something tells me that she enjoys hurting you by telling you these things, it feels sadistic almost. Please keep serving our great country and have pride in yourself. I am still dumbfounded abt the fact that you still believe her. Run!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*"The Law of Trickle-Truth" says that she screwed them all!*


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Your wife is a slu...t and a liar.

She screwed these guys but won't tell you cause you are her meal ticket ATM, etc.

Seek out a good lawyer and run far and fast from her.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

In case you haven't figured It out yet. Cheaters lie a lot.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

aaronj7117 said:


> ... But it gets better...
> <<snip>>
> 
> So, am I crazy or is there a lot more to this story?


No, "better" is the wrong word!

There is far more to the story and she does not sound worth staying with. Your wife is utterly untrustworthy.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

My son's first wife seems to be the twin of your wife. Everytime he was away for anytime, she would get into bed with another soldier on base. She even went on romantic vacations with them if he was away for more than two weeks. She never confessed. He only found out the entire truth when he divorced her after he caught her f'ing another guy in his house when he came home unexpectedly early. One officer she was involved with got my son training class after training class just to get him out of the way.

You have two options. Continue to look the other way and she will continue to have her fun when and where she wants or divorce her for adultery. Get out as soon as you can. Don't delay. The more time you waste is more access she can claim on your military benefits. And change your will immediately. Take her off as beneficiary. Make the beneficiary a parent or a sibling or a charity - just not her.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

military service puts a huge strain on marriages. She obviously is no longer wife material. i would divorce her, BUT make sure i did not rush right out and marry someone else. Get my mind right first, just casually date someone....get married way later in life!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

aaronj7117 said:


> Long story short, I'm active Army and I met my wife while I was stationed at Fort Bliss Texas(2010). I went on to serve a year in Korea(2013) alone but when I returned to the US in December 2013 we finally got married. In June 2014 we moved to Fort Lewis Washington and I started having some serious issues at work. My Platoon hated me and they let me know it every second of every day. I got insanely depressed, started taking Zoloft, and I started drinking pretty heavily. I was mentally checked out and not giving her the attention she deserved. I bottled everything up because I didn't want her to know I was being bullied at work. In December 2014 she got a job at a gas station on post and by (what I think was) February 2015 she was out having an affair with another Soldier. I recently got in contact with him and he claims they only "messed around", no sex. She then carried on a relationship with a second Soldier from August 2015 to (what I think was) March 2016. Hanging out in his barracks room after work, going to dinner, texting non-stop until 2am and all while I was away training for months at a time. Everytime I left for training she started texting this guy. So here's the timeline of her trickle truth so far:
> -when I found out everything in February 2016 her story was they just kissed once in her car but she never went to his barracks room nor him to our house
> -I kept asking and last month she admitted to going to his barracks room to watch a movie but they sat in different chairs
> -last Sunday I found out about the first guy. He says he fingered her and she played with his Johnson. This happened on there second encounter after knowing him for a week.
> ...


_Of course_ she’s still lying.

Not only has she had sex with every single one of them, but there are likely at least a few more that you know nothing about.

Kick her to the curb before you wind up 10+ years and a couple of kids (one or both of which aren’t even yours) in, at which point she’ll pretty much own you — along with half of your military benefits — for the rest of your life.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

My father was a sailor in WWII. He was drafted at 18 while still in high school. He married his high school sweetheart and she followed him to San Diego. He went overseas and he found out that she was pregnant by another man. He divorced her immediately. I feel sorry for him, but not for me! Boy am I glad that happened!!!
He met my mother after the war and had four great kids & 7 wonderful grandkids! One doctor, one physician's assistant, two nurses in high positions, one an executive in a major corporation. Get on with it!!!! There's a great woman and those kids and grandkids are waiting for you! Dump that tramp and get on with it!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaronj7117 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'd like to personally thank all of you for taking time out of your day to give me advice. I think therapy is my only option now because I cannot get rid of this desire to know the absolute truth. I am going to divorce her. Again, thank you all so much.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

aaronj7117 said:


> I'd like to personally thank all of you for taking time out of your day to give me advice. I think therapy is my only option now because I cannot get rid of this desire to know the absolute truth. I am going to divorce her. Again, thank you all so much.


You already know the truth.

What you want is for her to _admit_ the truth, and that’s never gonna happen.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> You already know the truth.
> 
> What you want is for her to _admit_ the truth, and that’s never gonna happen.


She has no reason to aside from the desire to hurt him.


----------



## SGBT (Oct 12, 2017)

Run forrest run!!!


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Like the Rolling Stones sang "You can't always get what you want. But if you try, sometimes you get what you need."

You have enough truth to make a decision and you have done it.That is what you needed.

Don't be focused on the "entire truth". Cheaters tend to reveal bits and pieces of the truth for their own selfish reasons. You have no way to confirm that you have the whole truth even if she confesses to more.

Focus on your life moving forward without her in it.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

TDSC60 said:


> Don't be focused on the "entire truth". Cheaters tend to reveal bits and pieces of the truth for their own selfish reasons. You have no way to confirm that you have the whole truth even if she confesses to more.
> 
> Focus on your life moving forward without her in it.


I agree. I wasted YEARS chasing the truth. All it did was waste my time once i knew enough to know what I should have done.

It really was a procrastination technique to avoid facing the awfulness of it all.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

you know enough.

have her take a poly.


But do the D now and do not get her pregnant.


----------



## doconiram (Apr 24, 2017)

Marc878 said:


> In case you haven't figured It out yet. Cheaters lie a lot.


From my experience, this is absolutely spot on.


----------



## sammie11 (Oct 13, 2017)

Her behavior is inexcusable, but with or without an excuse it sounds like being in a relationship with you would be like living in a prison. Since you can't control her behavior, how about your own? Man up and love her, quit the drinking, deal with the depression....sounds like a bunch of excuses for being a ****ty husband. What would you say if she listed her reasons for being a ****ty wife? It wouldn't matter and it shouldn't. No excuses for either of you. Of course she should be faithful but it sounds like you are making that a pretty miserable prospect.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

aaronj7117 said:


> I'd like to personally thank all of you for taking time out of your day to give me advice. I think therapy is my only option now because I cannot get rid of this desire to know the absolute truth. I am going to divorce her. Again, thank you all so much.


There is only one absolute truth you will ever really know. She was not the right person to be married to. When you have questions which you will, you need to make the choice to understand you will never know the whole truth, but it doesn't matter because you know the greater truth, she was not a good wife or choice.


----------

